# Most appalling (terrible) anime you've ever watched.



## RLinksoul (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm talking bottom of the barrel here folks, like, Master of Martial Hearts bad. An anime that fails on so many levels, or one so distasteful that it sickens you to your core. 

Remember to be respectful of other people's tastes.

For me the bottom of the barrel is the 2014 Sunrise anime *Cross Ange*. A mech anime with a female protagonist sounded appealing, but of course this is from the people who made Code Geass so I already figured it would have fanservice. 

This is gonna get long, and has light spoilers.

A warning to those who are sensitive to uncomfortable things. This anime IS made of them. 



Spoiler



...That doesn't even begin to describe it. The show is sexualized to the point of being downright laughable. The uniforms the mech pilots wear are so exaggeratedly revealing that you cannot imagine they were made with any kind of logic in mind. They also can't go a minute without closing up on the bodies of our all-female protagonists, doing slow pans across their bodies and throwing logic away for any opportunity to get these girls naked.

The first episode brought the show into vaguely obscure infamy by ending with its main character being literally bent over a table and given a "physical" by a mechanical hand. It wouldn't have been so distasteful it if it wasn't clearly framed as fanservice, and it wouldn't have been so insulting if not for the fact that it has zero impact on the protagonist. No psychological trauma or anything that might build her character. It's just a thing that happened. They don't even explain it beyond calling it a physical. Fans like to justify it in so many ways like "Cavity searches happen in prison" and "it was a spinal operation so she could pilot the mech" but if it isn't properly explained and doesn't further the story, it doesn't need to be there.

The show seems to exist purely to pander to its audience, as it throws in mindless yuri scenes virtually every episode and constantly has the characters being stripped or demeaned in very unpleasant and always sexual ways. And the majority of the characters (particularly the protagonist) are so catty and nasty to each other that you'd swear it was written by some guy who got friendzoned and wanted to vent about how he thinks all women are awful and deserve the things that happen to them.

The animation is horrendously bad, blending constantly off-model animation and CG into an awkward mess that's just unpleasant to look at.

The writing itself is so laughably bad that a lot of the show's defenders claim it's some kind of parody or satire, when really it doesn't even try. There's a theme of racism in this show, but it's handled so laughably and illogically and in the end, the questions the show sets up (like why this racism has to happen in the first place) are answered so poorly that you'd think the writers were just going "Eh. who cares, they just wanna see more naked ladies."

At one point they introduce the idea that two characters met repeatedly in different lifetimes or alternate worlds, and that goes absolutely nowhere, has no relevance and is never mentioned again.

There's also the next-episode previews, which are often jokey in nature and lampshade how poorly written the show is, like having one character CLEARLY die one episode, only to come back perfectly fine and the previewers claim he's a ninja. Another character who got shot, stabbed, run over by a car and blown up with said car and they waved it by having her pull an impossibly large frying pan out of her clothes, which took the bullet. It doesn't work because of how seriously the episodes themselves try to be. 

The show tries to do a lot of shocking and edgy things but when you have fanservice thrown in your face every ten seconds, it's impossible for me to take seriously.

The main character basically goes from being a whiny ignorant racist into being what a lot of people THINK a strong female character is, a character with no depth beyond being hardcore and trash talking, and despite this she still needs her male love interest to constantly protect her. Not to mention there's this hilaaaaaaaarious running-gag where the guy unrealistically trips and falls on her, with his face always ending up buried between her legs. And the main villain is literally a rapist. So yea.

I don't like to use the word "sexist" to describe an anime, and I know a lot of anime have ecchi fanservice and whatnot, but none that I've ever seen felt this mean-spirited and degrading toward its badly written female characters.



I do apologize if this ramble offends anyone. Feel free to share your thoughts or list an anime that you feel went horribly, horribly wrong.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Jul 26, 2015)

i have never heard of that anime before! it sounds horrible though D:
for me, it would definitely be eiken. not only is the story dumb but the characters... ugh. so bad. 
there was also an anime that i saw had a DVD in bestbuy, i cant remember what it was called but i read the description on the back of the box that "the young man met a beautiful woman who fell from the sky and her boobs landed straight onto his face" or something like that. 
ugh.


----------



## RLinksoul (Jul 26, 2015)

CaptainCrunch said:


> it would definitely be eiken..



Ugh.. Just seeing that name makes me remember this character who looks like a ten year old and has melons hanging down to her belly button. The only thing "eiken" is her back!


----------



## radical6 (Jul 26, 2015)

every single anime in existence

but probably angel beats


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't watch ****ty anime for fun so I guess the worst that I've attempted to watch were Panty and Stocking and School Days. School Days was just so incredibly boring.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I don't watch ****ty anime for fun so I guess the worst that I've attempted to watch were Panty and Stocking and School Days. School Days was just so incredibly boring.



while many are obvious, sometimes you have to watch the anime to know it's ****ty
unless you're the type of person who reads reviews and various info before watching something


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> while many are obvious, sometimes you have to watch the anime to know it's ****ty
> unless you're the type of person who reads reviews and various info before watching something



I am that type of person. I won't watch any anime that gets less than a 7.5 on MAL.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 26, 2015)

this one my friend made me watch it had like a tall girl and a short boy and they were really ugly


----------



## Rasha (Jul 26, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I am that type of person. I won't watch any anime that gets less than a 7.5 on MAL.



That's what I always do but instead with movies and buy video games
I don't watch tv to begin with


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm the sort that reads reviews so not that many, but I didn't like tenjoutenge because it was pretty cool at first then it tried to be all deep with backstory, failed miserably and was just weird and boring. Oh an school days bored the crape outta me so I skipped to the end to see what the fuss was all about. Yeah I just gave up at that point


----------



## radical6 (Jul 26, 2015)

piimisu said:


> this one my friend made me watch it had like a tall girl and a short boy and they were really ugly



love complex or w/e its called is cute tho


----------



## biibii (Jul 26, 2015)

boku no pico


_why._


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 26, 2015)

Samurai Flamenco is by far the worst one I've watched. Halfway through the series it's like they entered into random mode and betrayed their fans turning this realistic superhero anime into something else entirely. The only anime I've given a 5/10.


----------



## hemming1996 (Jul 26, 2015)

School Days and Boku no Pico
May the lord help anyone who watches these


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Log Horizon.

It's got wayyyy too cliche characters and it's not better than SAO or anything, I tried two episodes because a friend rec'd it.. I was like nah.

Also AoT.. mainly the manga but all characters personify one cliche after another.. Like Levi.. mysterious boy, Mikasa strong girl etc. etc. Eren is like Naruto and whatnot.


----------



## Celty (Jul 26, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> School Days and Boku no Pico
> May the lord help anyone who watches these



Same, lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

CaptainCrunch said:


> i have never heard of that anime before! it sounds horrible though D:
> for me, it would definitely be eiken. not only is the story dumb but the characters... ugh. so bad.
> there was also an anime that i saw had a DVD in bestbuy, i cant remember what it was called but i read the description on the back of the box that "the young man met a beautiful woman who fell from the sky and her boobs landed straight onto his face" or something like that.
> ugh.



To-love-ru?

also lol boku no pico i guess you need to be into shota


----------



## tobi! (Jul 26, 2015)

High School of the Dead wasn't that great.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Jul 26, 2015)

I forgot what the anime was called, but it was about a guy who moved into a house with his new stepsisters and they constantly fought over him. (Like, they literally tried to have sex with him and one of them even _drugged_ him. It was cringe-worthy, unrealistic, and it honestly made me embarrassed to be a girl. (It was an insult to the female gender. -_-)
 My friends showed it to me as a joke and since then, I've ultimately judged them for thinking it was an 'entertaining' series. 

Edit: I found the title of the anime. It's called _Kiss X Sis_.
Additional note: Now, I don't think there's anything wrong with ecchi anime or hentai. If some peeps like that, it's obviously fine... but rape/incest is too appalling of a fantasy to have IMO.
(Unless it's between a couple who are into those kinds of things lol)


*I also hate stereotypical anime. The ones with stupid all-too-common tropes such as: *

1. The main character who stands out from the rest of class. Usually a guy. Stares out the window. Know-it-all/sarcastic.. but has 'lovable' qualities. Popular with the girls, or is destined to meet an overly beautiful/well-rounded girl who is obviously out of his league. 
2. The older attractive teacher/nurse/etc with unrealistically huge boobs. She always has at least one episode when she gets drunk and has an excuse to seduce people around her.
3. Actually... just any female who has unrealistically huge boobs. It's tasteless about 90% of the time.
4. The obligatory beach/festival episode. Everybody goes to the beach. The nerdy and quiet girl turns out to have the sexiest body out of every other girl there. The angles focus in on her crotch, the male protagonist doubts his platonic feelings towards her. *insert playing in the water, cold sodas, deep conversations alone, fireworks at the end of the episode, etc* 
5. The main female protagonist who is overly clueless/defenseless/not capable of protecting herself. She falls in love with a guy who solves all of her life's problems. That's it. That's literally the whole show.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 26, 2015)

DYE Fantasy.... Ahh YouTube

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not technically an anime, but it's animated


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm gonna say Mars of Destruction even though it's just an OVA. I wanted to die five minutes into it.
Other than that, I would say Pupa because it was lame and confusing, but I have a soft spot for it so I can't. ;--;


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 26, 2015)

Freaking, SAO.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jul 26, 2015)

School Days is some good **** I don't know what you guys are talking about


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2015)

I forgot about Togainu no chi. My friend recommend it to me and when I read the description, it sounded pretty cool. 


Spoiler:  I wasn't expecting it to be like this.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 26, 2015)

Ristorante Paradiso.

Need i say more ? probably yes because nobody knows what it is


----------



## boujee (Jul 26, 2015)

High school of the dead
Every episode has a closeup booty shot, even when things "get" serious the next scene is a view under a girl's skirt.


----------



## Llust (Jul 26, 2015)

Spoiler: bashing hyouka ◔◡◔



*this is all my opinion. im not trying to offend anybody who likes this anime and im not interested in arguing

hyouka was terrible in my opinion. i know a large fraction of the people who've seen it actually like the anime (or is obsessed with it), but i seriously found there was nothing interesting with the plot or characters. oreki was alright because he's like me haha..but all the other characters are either annoying or generic *cough*CHITANDA*cough.

 the anime was simply made up of boring dialogue. before you ask 'why did you finish it if you didn't like it?' bc im that type of person who doesnt judge something before seeing everything, i had high expectations for it so i waited until the end for everything to get better. if i hadn't finished it, i wouldnt be judging it. before i even started the anime i was so excited to watch it bc i heard they'd be investigating a murder scene, but that arc was complete crap to me. it wasnt even a legit murder scene and there was nothing big going on in the anime. 

all its made up of is chitanda saying 'im curious!' oreki rolls his eyes and eventually cures her curiosity. an episode later, 'im curious!' and its the same cycle over again. that annoyed the sh-t out of me. i should have just dropped..but as i mentioned, i had high expectations for it bc people kept telling me how amazing the anime is. i thought hyouka was one of those animes thats decent or terrible for the first half, but all of a sudden turns into an amazing masterpiece later on..well it wasnt like that. it was boring to me from start to finish

tbh after watching hyouka, i lost interest in slice of life animes


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't sit through crap anime. I can't. It's hard for most anime to interest me in general anymore. But, uh, Sword Art Online was something I liked a lot when I first watched it (the first 14 episodes anyway. I absolutely hated the second arc), before realizing how crap it was. Someone should label it with the harem genre.


----------



## okaimii (Jul 26, 2015)

Soushi said:


> Spoiler: bashing hyouka ◔◡◔
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you. I also had high expectations for Hyouka but when I watched it, it was very disappointing. I couldn't even finish it because it was _so_ boring.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 26, 2015)

I know that this an OVA that someone else already said, but I haven't watched any worse than Mars of Destruction, the OVA that accompanies a much better but still not so great Japanese PS2 game of the same name. I'll let this one roll in and see how great it is. I swear it's worth to watch it, as it'll help you set your expectations lower that your typical anime won't be usually reaching. Have fun!



Spoiler












Still somehow don't have any clue why it's widely considered to be a terrible OVA, or just want to avoid wasting 20 minutes of your life? Well, let me sum up.



Spoiler



- Forgettable characters
- Extremely flat characters
- Disjointed story progression without warning
- Nonsensical story that doesn't do much aside of existing 
- Special Effect Failures
- Music sucks and clashes with nearly every single situation



Really, the only good thing about the OVA is that it's actually not boring at all, and that's for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Yuni (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't often stray from watching anime of the genres I like (horror/crime/mystery/psychological/historical/conspiracy/youkai..etc). With those set of genres, it's pretty difficult to make it fanservicey, have a harem situation or incompetent characters- because they'd die.

The worst I've probably watched is:

Blood-C
The series was badly executed. 
It was much longer than it needed to be; if the 12 episodes were compacted to 1 or 2 part OVA then it might have been able to save itself. 
However, the main character was so bland and lacks common sense, so it's amazing how she survived that long. 
The foreshadowing was so blatant that you'd probably only watched the 10 episodes in order to get to the plot twist.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2015)

Hetalia.


No.... Just no....


----------



## Ramza (Jul 27, 2015)

too many to remeber


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Hetalia.
> 
> 
> No.... Just no....



Oh lol this. And the fandom is even worse to be honest.


----------



## Envy (Jul 27, 2015)

School Days, the anime that I watched because I heard of its screwed up ending... Well turns out this twelve (or so? I don't remember exactly) episode series was a horrible pain to watch before that, because not only was the first half dreadfully boring, but it was full to the brim with completely unnecessary shots of the panties and the ridiculously oversized breasts of the middle/high school girls.

Sometimes I don't know why I even got myself to watch that series to begin with... Why would I even want to watch what happened in the end? Lol. Certainly wasn't worth seeing the rest of the series. It was disturbing long before it was meant to be.


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Jul 27, 2015)

All of them.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 27, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Hetalia.
> 
> 
> No.... Just no....



THANK YOU.  I've been told to watch this and I did....and I felt this exactly.


----------



## LuckyTheDog (Jul 27, 2015)

Boku no Pico


----------



## puppy (Jul 27, 2015)

hetalia
sword art online (last 2 parts were ok i guess)
uh..
i didnt like that magical boy one at all
one piece


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 27, 2015)

Apocalypse Zero.  It's pretty old, pretty gory, and pretty graphic and just...ugly.  It's just a terrible anime.  Probably the worst I've ever seen in my entire life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



puppy said:


> hetalia
> sword art online (last 2 parts were ok i guess)
> uh..
> i didnt like that magical boy one at all
> one piece



I've not seen sword art online, don't want to, but everyone and their grandmother tells me it's amazing.  I don't know.  It seems to be complied of generic cliches from other anime and doesn't really float my boat.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 27, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I've not seen sword art online, don't want to, but everyone and their grandmother tells me it's amazing.  I don't know.  It seems to be complied of generic cliches from other anime and doesn't really float my boat.



SAO really isn't that bad. People like to exaggerate how bad it is because of its popularity. Yes, it has its quirks and flaws, but I still think it's an anime worth watching. My friend who is in a creative writing major tried it and loved it, even knowing its imperfections and things that could have been changed.


----------



## Hatori (Jul 27, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Apocalypse Zero.  It's pretty old, pretty gory, and pretty graphic and just...ugly.  It's just a terrible anime.  Probably the worst I've ever seen in my entire life.



I was thinking and looking so hard for the title of this... I wanted to mention it but I got beaten to it, haha.

It's worse when you watch while eating. :]


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh. The worst anime i've seen are: Shiki.

SO GORY JEUS.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 28, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I just watched Lucky Star & Kill la Kill...
> 
> I LOVE IT!



appaling means bad


----------



## RLinksoul (Jul 28, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I just watched Lucky Star & Kill la Kill...
> 
> I LOVE IT!



That's cool, but this thread is referring to anime you found to be completely terrible.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 28, 2015)

RLinksoul said:


> That's cool, but this thread is referring to anime you found to be completely terrible.


fixed it! sorry!


----------



## RLinksoul (Jul 28, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> fixed it! sorry!



That's quite alright. I noticed someone mentioned it before I did, and I couldn't delete my post.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 28, 2015)

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo


----------



## queertactics (Jul 28, 2015)

I thought I was going to want to cringe-watch all of these terrible animes for laughs, but a lot of these sound seriously deplorable. I've seen some manga with bad anatomy and style and whatnot, but these are like... Bad, bad. 

cringe-watching is a total waste of energy tho guys like,,, it isn't healthy don't do it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo



oh my god no, okay, this is the kind of awful show that's fun BECAUSE its awful

i LOVE bobobo-bo bo-bobo its HILARIOUS

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay has anyone brought this up yet


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 28, 2015)

Hatori said:


> I was thinking and looking so hard for the title of this... I wanted to mention it but I got beaten to it, haha.
> 
> It's worse when you watch while eating. :]



Oh dear.  I can't even fathom that.  Also, I'm glad someone else knows about this.


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 28, 2015)

English dub of Ghost Stories


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

ibelleS said:


> English dub of Ghost Stories



Most english dubs are verrrry trashy so I could probably list all anime that has a dub for this lol.


----------



## himeki (Jul 28, 2015)

boku no pico

JK LOL NEVER WATCHED THAT AND I DONT WANT TO


tenshi (angel) drop. I watched 10 minutes of it on youtube by accident 

- - - Post Merge - - -



puppy said:


> hetalia
> sword art online (last 2 parts were ok i guess)
> uh..
> *i didnt like that magical boy one at all*
> one piece


Cute High Earth Defence Club LOVE?
cheapest drug available I RECCOMEND IT.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Kurozuka.. it had potential but it pretty much couldn't handle it.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 28, 2015)

Envy said:


> School Days, the anime that I watched because I heard of its screwed up ending... Well turns out this twelve (or so? I don't remember exactly) episode series was a horrible pain to watch before that, because not only was the first half dreadfully boring, but it was full to the brim with completely unnecessary shots of the panties and the ridiculously oversized breasts of the middle/high school girls.
> 
> Sometimes I don't know why I even got myself to watch that series to begin with... Why would I even want to watch what happened in the end? Lol. Certainly wasn't worth seeing the rest of the series. It was disturbing long before it was meant to be.



That sounds dumb. When I was in middle school I literally had NO breasts.

I actually don't watch anime so I can't say I dislike a series, but the ones mentioned here sound really bad.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wittle_Munchkin said:


> I forgot what the anime was called, but it was about a guy who moved into a house with his new stepsisters and they constantly fought over him. (Like, they literally tried to have sex with him and one of them even _drugged_ him. It was cringe-worthy, unrealistic, and it honestly made me embarrassed to be a girl. (It was an insult to the female gender. -_-)
> My friends showed it to me as a joke and since then, I've ultimately judged them for thinking it was an 'entertaining' series.
> 
> Edit: I found the title of the anime. It's called _Kiss X Sis_.
> ...



THANK YOU. As a guy I also found Kiss x Sis to be downright insulting. It has no original ideas and tries to pass off as entertaining by acknowledging tropes and stereotypes without giving any sort of commentary or insight whatsoever. On top of this, the humor is so bland and uninspired. I was shown this in pretty much the same context as you, so I understand exactly what you mean.



ibelleS said:


> English dub of Ghost Stories



Well that one to be fair was INTENTIONALLY bad. The anime itself is was so god awful it flopped in Japan and the dub company told the English voice actors to just do whatever they wanted with it. Knowing they were working with garbage, they just took it over the top. Now, I ended up dropping the series, but I think it's fair to say overall that the dub is actually better than the sub in that case, because if you watch the sub it takes itself so seriously and misses so many marks.


----------



## Llust (Jul 28, 2015)

the second season of yami shibai was just terrible. its  a pretty obscure anime so im not expecting that many people to know about it, but its basically twelve to fourteen episodes (four minutes each) of horror related japanese myths and everything. the first season is amazing, but the second season made me feel like i was watching something meant to scare little kids


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2015)

Umeko said:


> Oh lol this. And the fandom is even worse to be honest.



Oh gad... Don't get me started on the fandom...


----------



## Mariah (Jul 28, 2015)

Soushi said:


> the second season of yami shibai was just terrible. its  a pretty obscure anime so im not expecting that many people to know about it, but its basically twelve to fourteen episodes (four minutes each) of horror related japanese myths and everything. the first season is amazing, but the second season made me feel like i was watching something meant to scare little kids



The first season wasn't that great either. It had a few good episodes, but it was rather disappointing overall.


----------

